# I've uploaded my Bach-inspired compositions to YouTube



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been writing these pieces for a good while now, mostly fugues. I just uploaded almost all of them to YouTube. They are baroque-ish and I don't claim they're terribly original, but they are what they are. Check it out if you're interested and give me your reactions.

http://www.youtube.com/user/jekluc1/videos

Most, but not all of the videos appear as scrolling scores accompanied by the music, which is just played out by computer, a bit like switched-on Bach. (I used the Melody Assistant program for both the composition and playout.)

I would say the two best pieces might be "Fugue for organ or quartet, by JL, 2013," and "Fugue in A minor for keyboard, by JL, 2001." Some might also like the "Overture" though it's fairly schmaltzy and cliche'.


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty neat stuff. It's like karaoke, but for the computer. The 2013 piece sounds quite good! I'd never have the patience to sit down and compose like you do.


----------

